# رجاء من المهندسين , هل نظام r.o مضر بالصحة



## imiaama1989 (21 فبراير 2012)

أنا سمعت كثيرا إن نظام التناضح العكسى مضر لأنه بيزيل الأملاح المفيدة اللى الجسم محتاجها من الماء ومع شرب الماء المنقى بهذا النظام لفترة طويلة يسبب أضرار للصحة . رجاء من المهندسين أن يجيبونى عن حقيقة r.o وحقيقة الأقاويل اللى أنا بأسمعها كثيرا . وشكرا


----------



## elsayeed2010 (27 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​*بالنسبه للفؤاد التي يقدمها لنا ال r.o فؤاد كثيره منها ازاله العكاره والمواد العالقه بل ايضا اذاله الميكروبات والبكتريا من المياه بنسبه كبيره جدا بالاضافه لدوره الاساسي في تقليل الملوحه العاليه وجعله صالحه للشرب 
اذن لا يوجد ضرر من استخدامها 
لكن
هناك بعض الوحدات خاصه المنزليه منها تقوم بتخفيض الاملاح بصوره تصل لان تكون المياه اشبه بالمقطره وهذاغير مطلوب 
والسبب في انخفاض الاملاح لهذا الحد هو ان الاملاح في البيوت تكون في الحدود المسموحه ولكن ال r.o يخفضها لحد ضار
واخير يمكن القول انه لاضرر اذا كان المياه المنتجه املاحها لاتقل عن 100 مليجرام / ليتر


----------



## eezee4u (27 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا مؤيد لما قاله الاخ elsayeed2010 ومحطات او اجهزه تحلية المياه بالتناضح العكسي تستخدم لتحلية المياه المالحه كمياه البحر او الابار....الخ وليست لمياه المنازل.
يمكن استخدام الفلاتر العادية لضمان النظافه التامه لمياه المنازل اذا كانت هناك بعض الشوائب فيها.


----------



## الرئيس (28 فبراير 2012)

ان قيمة الملوحة يمكن ضبطها بواسطة التيار المار من دون معالجة بال ro 
(bypass)
الملوحة المطلوبة = (الملوحة بعد المعالجة *التدفق +الملوحة قبل المعالجة *تدفق باي باس)\التدفق الكلي
وبذلك لا تكون مضرة


----------



## imiaama1989 (28 فبراير 2012)

أن متشكر جدا يا جماعة على الإهتمام بسؤالى , ولى ملحوظة : أنا سألت الشركات الموزعة لفلاتر المياه المنزلية عن ضرر نظام ال R.o فى المنزل فقالو لى : إن المياه ليست المصدر الأساسى للأملاح وإنما المصدر الأساسى هو الطعام وأن العلماء يقولون إن حبة الطماطم تكفى جسم الإنسان أملاح ثلاثة أيام , وقالو أيضا أن الأملاح التى فى مياه المنزل أغلبها ضارة ( أملاح معادن ثقيلة ) , واحتجوا بالآية القرءانية التى فى معناها أن الخمر فيها نفع وضرر , وضررها أكثر من نفعها فحرمت علينا ( يعنى يقصدون أن الأملاح التى فى مياه المنزل ضررها أكبر من نفعها والفائدة فى إزالتها ) غير أنهم قالو أن الفلتر مزود بصخور تمد المياه بأملاح طبيعية ( 20 T.D.S ) فهل هذا كلام مقنع وإن كان مقنع هل نسبة الأملاح 20 جزء فى المليون على لتر صالحة للشرب . وشكرا جزيلا مرة أخرى


----------



## لؤي الدلالعه (28 فبراير 2012)

النسبة الطبيعية للاملاح الذائبة بالماء t.d.s من 100 الى 500 وفي بعض الدول 800


----------



## imiaama1989 (29 فبراير 2012)

والله أنا احترت مش عارف أصدق مين والا مين وعموما الموضوع مازال فى البحث وانظروا الى الكلام الخطير الموجود فى هذه الصفحة 
http://www.aquaegypt1.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=65&Itemid=74


----------



## imiaama1989 (29 فبراير 2012)

انظروا الى الكلام الخطير الموجود فى هذه الصفحة 
http://www.aquaegypt1.com/site/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=65&Itemid=74
وقولولى أيه رأيكم


----------



## محمد محمود لبيب (1 مارس 2012)

الملف جميل جدا شكرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (4 مارس 2012)

بصراحة معلومات لاتقدر بثمن وانا استفدت منكم شباب


----------



## eezee4u (5 مارس 2012)

اخي العزيز

انت تحتج بكلام منقول عن الشركه التي تبيع اجهزة التناضح العكسي 

عالعموم من اكثر من 5 الاف سنه والناس تشرب مية النيل في بلدك بدون اجهزة تناضح عكسي 

ريح مخك وخليك عالفلتر العادي احسن من مية البطاريات اللي تنتجها اجهزه التناضح العكسي


----------



## أحمد عاصم النبوي (12 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم


سافترض أن القارئ الكريم يعرف مسبقا أن مياه البحر والياه الجوفية تعالج لتكون صالحة للشرب بتقنية تدعى التناضح العكسي (ro)، وعليها تقوم فلسفة الفلاتر المنزلية ومحطات التحلية الحديثة.

المياه الناتجة عن الأغشية إذا كانت الأغشية سليمة تكون في حدود من 7 إلى 20 جزء في المليون من الأملاح ppm، وهذا يعني انها فعلا مياه شبه مقطرة.


الإشكالية في المياه الخارجة من الممبرين هي (رقم الحامضية والقاعدية) الـ ph، والذي عادة ما يتأرجح بين 6.2 و بين 6.8 تقريبا- اعتمادا على القياس والمشاهدة، والإشكالية هنا أن الجسم البشري يحتاج إلى مياه متوازنة تميل إلى القاعدية عند درجة حموضة = 7.4، وإلا فإن الحموضة تسبب نخرا في العظام على المدى الطويل، ولذلك لابد من إضافة مراحل بعد الأغشية تعدل حامضية الماء قبل ذهابه إلى المستهلك، وعادة ما يكون ذلك بإضافة بعض المكونات الطبيعية التي تحتوي على الكربونات.


في هذه الحالة تم تعديل درجة الحامضية، وتصبح المياه مقبولة الطعم وغير ضارة، لكنها لا تحمل الفوائد التي كانت فيها قبل المرور على الأغشية.

في تجربة بسيطة: تم إضافة ماء مقطر إلى دجاجة في قِدر، وأُوقد عليها حتى استوت. أُخذت عينة من الشوربة لقياسها، فتعدت قراءة أملاحها الـ 1200 جزء في المليون.


إذًا: نحن نعوض بشكل كبير الأملاح البسيطة التي نفقدها في المياه المفلترة بالأغشية، عن طريق العصائر والأغذية واللبن وغيرها من مصادر التغذية.

هذا رأيي، وهذه تجربتي.

أما كون الناس تشرب من النيل على مدار آلاف السنين ولم يصبها شيئ، فهذا الكلام صحيح، لكن الأمراض قد كثرت في العصر الحديث بسبب التلوث العام في البيئة الذي زادت معدلاته بمتوالة هندسية مفزعة، وضمنه تلوث مياه النيل والمياه الجوفية.

تخيل الآلاف من مصانع الكيماويات والأسمدة والمبيدات الزراعية وغيرها، كل واحد منها:

أولا: يلقي بمخلفاته في النيل
ثم يبيع منتجاته للفلاحين فيضعونها في الأرض
فيدخل جزء منها في الخضروات والنباتات والفواكه التي نستهلكها ونأكلها


ويتسرب ما تبقى من الأسمدة والمبيدات في الأرض إلى المياه الجوفية

وتغسل الأرض مما تبقى فيها من الأسمدة والمبيدات وتذهب إلى المصارف الزراعية
فتسقى منها بعض الأراضي الزراعية ثانية (لشح مياه النيل)
ويذهب الباقي ليصب في النيل
ليعيش فيه السمك فيتسمم جزئيا
فنأكله بالهناء والشفاء

ويأتي دور محطات الحكومة التي تأتي بالماء من النيل أو من جوف الأرض
فتنقي الماء من الشوائب والعوالق التي لا تضر كثيرا
أو قد لا تضر مثل الملوثات الحيوية والكيميائية
وتعقم الماء بالكلور
فيتفاعل بعض الكلور مع بعض المواد في الماء لينتج مواد مسرطنة
وما تبقى منه يساهم في تفتيح "نيفرون" الكلية مسببا فشلا كلويا على المدى البعيد


وهكذا تكون المياه منقاة من أغلب - وليس كل - الملوثات الحيوية: البكتيريا والطفيليات والفيروسات
وتتبقى الملوثات الكيميائية الذائبة في الماء، والي لا يفصلها إلا نظام الأغشية الـ ro

إذًا:
أصبحت أنت كمستهلك
مجمعًا كبيرًا ونهائيًا لكل منتجات مصانع السماد والكيماويات
ليس المنتج فقط
بل مخلفات المصانع أيضا

يزيد ويغطي:
أن الصرف الصحي الذي يلقى في النيل بلا معالجة
أو بمعالجة غير كافية بتاتا
يصب أخيرا بملوثاته كلها في جسمك
هذا الجسم الذي تئن أجهزته بما تبتلعه وتدخله إليها كل يوم

ولذلك
لا عجب أن تتفشى اراض الكبد والكلى بشكل مفزع هذه الأيام

وفي النهاية
نبخل على أجهزة الجسم المسكينة بالمساعدة
ولو كانت على شكل فلتر بأغشية تنقى جزءًا مما نستهلكه من الأشربة وهو الماء.

شكرا لله وحمدا
أن خلق لنا هذه الأجهزة العملاقة في وظائفها
الصغيرة في حيزها

ونسأله أن يعيننا على شكره عملا كما شكرناه قولا، والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله​


----------

